# Pets to Spain.



## Sheldon (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to San Pedro del Pinatar in the new year and I'm finding it difficult to come across an airline which will take a cat to either Alicante or Murcia airport. Does anyone know of any airlines which take pets? I fear that the ferry and the long drive down the length of Spain will be too much for her.

Thanks in advance.

Sorry if this question has been asked many times before!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sheldon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to San Pedro del Pinatar in the new year and I'm finding it difficult to come across an airline which will take a cat to either Alicante or Murcia airport. Does anyone know of any airlines which take pets? I fear that the ferry and the long drive down the length of Spain will be too much for her.
> 
> ...


We came over two years ago and British Airways took pets! I think that thomas cook might altho I'm not sure they go into your choice of airport. Apart from that I dont know. You can google "pet transporters" and they do a complete package including packing crate (doesnt that sound horrible lol), paperwork and booking in stuff for a nominal charge - we used one, I cant remember their name, but they werent expensive and gave us peace of mind

Of course you could try the tranquillizer route and drive down??? My friend did that with her rather "highly strung" moggie and he slept most of the way

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Sheldon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to San Pedro del Pinatar in the new year and I'm finding it difficult to come across an airline which will take a cat to either Alicante or Murcia airport. Does anyone know of any airlines which take pets? I fear that the ferry and the long drive down the length of Spain will be too much for her.
> 
> ...


We paid a company to drive our two cats down to the Costa del Sol this summer. We paid £480 for the two of them and they coped very well with the journey. Like you, I was unsure of how the older cat would cope but they were so well looked after and arrived in good health if a bit disorientated! They went entirely by road in an air conditioned van. Might be an option if you can't find an airline that will take your cat.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Sheldon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to San Pedro del Pinatar in the new year and I'm finding it difficult to come across an airline which will take a cat to either Alicante or Murcia airport. Does anyone know of any airlines which take pets? I fear that the ferry and the long drive down the length of Spain will be too much for her.
> 
> ...


We used petcouriers.com They travel by ferry and overland, they transported our 2 dogs and 3 cats. Our old cat was 26 at the time and he was fine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think ours were called "Air supply"?????? They were good and arranged everything, we just had to take our doggies to the cargo area of the airport and they did the rest. We flew on the same plane

Jo xxx


----------

